# Allergic Rhinitis and Asthma



## renifejn (Jul 6, 2009)

Patient stated to have:

Severe persistent asthma, allergic rhinitis

How would you code this?

493.00 or 493.90 and 477.9?

Thanks


----------



## Joe_coder07 (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi,

We can code this as 493.90 and 477.9.

As 493.00 were it must be mentioned "allergic with stated cause"


----------



## renifejn (Jul 10, 2009)

does anyone else have an opinion on this?


----------



## kumeena (Jul 10, 2009)

What did the Doctor write?


----------



## mkm1517 (Jul 10, 2009)

our encoder codes it to 493.00


----------



## Jean Cantieni (Apr 15, 2015)

*allergic rhinitis and asthma*

Guru,

does your encoder require the indication of specific association of the two conditions, such as, 'with or due to' for the 493.00 to be assigned? Could you clarify along these lines,please?

Many thx
Jean C.


----------

